# Flowtrail mit Lift für Kinder, Raum München +200km ?



## pfs2222 (19. Juni 2017)

Nach dem letzten Lago Urlaub würde ich meinen Kindern gerne eine Runde Flowtrails verordnen, und nachdem beide konditionell nicht für jede Abfahrt hochstrampeln können, am liebsten mit Lift. Meiner Tochter hat es gut gefallen, die Ponale Straße runterzufahren, und viel schwieriger sollte es auch nicht werden. Was gäbe es denn da in München und weiterer Umgebung (heißt bis vielleicht 2 Stunden Fahrzeit) ? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !


----------



## decay (19. Juni 2017)

Samerberg is eigentlich ne Murmelbahn, oben auch ein kleiner Skill-Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. Juni 2017)

Bischofsmais/Geisskopf: http://www.bikepark.net/


----------



## pfs2222 (20. Juni 2017)

Samerberg hat ja nur eine Abfahrt, mit paar Ausweichrouten für die Sprünge. Da befürchte ich, dass meine Kleine unter die Räder kommt, wenn Betrieb ist. Geisskopf schaut besser aus. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Isskogel Trails im Zillertal/Gerlos ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2017)

Sind letztes Jahr mit den Kids in Leogang was gefahren. Hot Shots und Hangman II können die ganz gut runterrollen da alles tables.
Die Jungs waren 8 Jahre alt. Ging ganz gut war unter der Woche wenn nicht so viel los war. Ein Erwachsener vorne einer hinten zum sichern
Könnte mir vorstellen das auf der anderen Seite die Milka Line oder Panorama Trail auch ganz gut gehen. Vielleicht wär das was für Euch je nachdem wie alt deine kleine schon ist ?













Zum eingrooven haben die ja auch den Rookies Park unten am Lift


----------



## pfs2222 (20. Juni 2017)

Meine Kleine ist 11, aber auf dem CC Hardtail unterwegs. Aber die Bilder sind vielversprechend !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2017)

Also den Hot Shots und Hangman II kann die auf jeden Fall mim cc bike runterrollen. Letzt  endlich macht der Speed ja die Schwierigkeit.
Auf der anderen Seite (Saalbach) hast du ja theoretisch noch andere Trails die man fahren könnte Milka Line, Panorama Trail und ich denke auch der Hacklberg sollte gehen wenn sie ein wenig vorsichtig ist. Hab da öfter schon Kids gesehn. In Leogang knallte den ganzen Tag son 12 Jähriger die DH Strecke runter da blieb mir nur der Mund offen


----------



## FJ836 (23. Juni 2017)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Samerberg hat ja nur eine Abfahrt, mit paar Ausweichrouten für die Sprünge. Da befürchte ich, dass meine Kleine unter die Räder kommt, wenn Betrieb ist. Geisskopf schaut besser aus.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Isskogel Trails im Zillertal/Gerlos ?



Isskogl trails sind im großen und ganzen auch sehr entspannt fahrbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2017)

Kumma vielleicht is dat ja auch watt für Euch


----------



## Brixton (27. Juni 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Bischofsmais/Geisskopf: http://www.bikepark.net/


Recht hat er. Der Flow Country oder die 4x hat keine bösen Überraschungen für Kiddies.


----------



## PHAM (19. September 2017)

Servus, ich habe nicht gesehen, dass jemand die Blue Line in Saalbach-Hinterglemm erwähnt hat. Das sollte für Kids auch gut machbar sein!
Für dieses Jahr bin ich vielleicht schon ein bisschen spät mit dem Tipp, aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2017)

In Bischofsheim in der Rhön gibt's einen super Flowtrail. 
Sölden kann man mit Kids auch einiges machen.
Serfaus soll auch gut sein hat mir ein Vater erzählt. 
Hier noch ein paar hilfreiche Links
http://www.mybikemap.de/

http://www.mythos-ebike.de/


----------



## madone (9. Oktober 2017)

Oberammergau hat nen Flowtrail, Lengries geht wahrscheinlich auch noch ... hab da auch schon Kiddies gesehen. Von München aus keine Weltreise...


----------



## KarinS (11. Oktober 2017)

Na ja Ogau und Lenggries dürfte der Schlepplift etwas limitierend sein für Kinder....


----------



## mw.dd (11. Oktober 2017)

KarinS schrieb:


> Na ja Ogau und Lenggries dürfte der Schlepplift etwas limitierend sein für Kinder....



Ich kenne die Schlepper in Lenggries und Ogau nicht, aber nach meiner Erfahrung kommen zumindest jüngere Kinder mit Schleppern besser zurecht als mit einem Sessellift; das geht bei der Einstiegshöhe los und hört beim RadandenHakenhängen und -wiederrunternehmen nicht auf


----------



## madone (11. Oktober 2017)

Die nehmen auf Kinder Rücksicht und stellen den Lift langsamer wenn’s nötig ist...


----------



## Carsten (12. Oktober 2017)

Hatte da mit dem Schlepper zunächst auch Bedenken, aber das klappt erstaunlich gut. Kinder gehen damit ziemlich unverkrampft um. Hilfreich ist auf jeden Fall ein Stück Fahrradmantel mit Kabelbinder hinten am Sattel ...dann rutscht der Bügel net weg.

Übrigens: in Heidenheim an der Brenz hat´s am Hochberg nen netten kleinen
Lift und 3 Strecken, die auch den Kids Spaß machen. Lift läuft nur Sonntgas, Selber hoch kurbeln geht aber auch immer (80-90 hm, ca 15-20 min)
Und der SWU Trail in Ulm taugt auch...hat aber keinen Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chevy86 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich sehe hier in der Nähe auch noch den Bikepark Osternohe.


----------



## BFP1977 (5. November 2017)

Bikepark Brand in Vorarlberg oder Flums in der Ostschweiz.  Je nach Verkehr gerade moch im 2 Stundenfenster ;-).


----------

